# SkyStar2, no frontend found

## tontudelbot

Hi,

I bought a DVB-S card some time ago and hadn't got it working. Now I tried it once. I have troubles with the frontend.

Dmesg:

```
b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully

flexcop-pci: will use the HW PID filter.

flexcop-pci: card revision 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device).

b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = 00:d0:d7:0e:50:a3

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [B2C2 FlexCop device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

b2c2-flexcop: i2c master_xfer failed

b2c2-flexcop: i2c master_xfer failed

DVB: Unable to find symbol mt352_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol nxt200x_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol lgdt330x_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol bcm3510_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol stv0297_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol vp310_mt312_attach()

b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter
```

lspci:

```
02:0b.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)
```

I don't know the exact revision but I putted stv0297 and mt352 frontend drivers (http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC)

For kernel config i followed the gentoo wiki

Any suggestions? Thx in advance!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vitoriung

Hi I got similar problem with my DVB-T card...

dmesg (part around b2c2):

```
 

b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54708 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

flexcop-pci: will use the HW PID filter.

flexcop-pci: card revision 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:09.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: USB GSPC

A camera found.(SPCA561A)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx

_probe:4098] Camera type S561

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device).

b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = 00:d0:d7:0c:e9:b1

DVB: Unable to find symbol stv0299_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol mt352_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol nxt200x_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol lgdt330x_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol bcm3510_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol stv0297_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol vp310_mt312_attach()

b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter

```

modules autoload order:

```

i2c-dev

i2c-algo-pcf

i2c-algo-bit

i2c-core

dvb-core

stv0299

mt352

nxt200x

lgdt330x

bcm3510

stv0297

b2c2-flexcop

b2c2-flexcop-pci

```

I2C and frontend drivers are kompiled in the kernel as modules....

Any sugestions?

----------

## vitoriung

I am trying to play with order of loading modules in kernel 2.6 autoload file,

is it possible to load and unload modules and initialize any hardware without restarting the system?

I am still very new in Linux, don't have idea how to do things easiest way...

----------

## vitoriung

Today I tried to insert my b2c2 card to the another computer,

and there it works fine -

```

b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully

flexcop-pci: will use the HW PID filter.

flexcop-pci: card revision 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device).

b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = 00:d0:d7:0c:e9:b1

b2c2-flexcop: i2c master_xfer failed

b2c2-flexcop: i2c master_xfer failed

b2c2-flexcop: found the mt352 at i2c address: 0x0f

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)...

b2c2-flexcop: initialization of 'Air2PC/AirStar 2 DVB-T' at the 'PCI' bus controlled by a 'FlexCopIIb' complete

Modules linked in: bluetooth bridge 8021q xfrm6_mode_tunnel xfrm6_mode_transport sit ipv6 tunnel4 psnap p8022 llc svgalib_helper ndiswrapper lirc_dev mt352 stv0299 snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc b2c2_flexcop_pci b2c2_flexcop dvb_core dvb_pll nvidia(P)

Modules linked in: snd_seq_oss dvb_usb i2c_dev pcnet32 amd8111e snd_rtctimer snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss bluetooth bridge 8021q xfrm6_mode_tunnel xfrm6_mode_transport sit ipv6 tunnel4 psnap p8022 llc svgalib_helper ndiswrapper lirc_dev mt352 stv0299 snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc b2c2_flexcop_pci b2c2_flexcop dvb_core dvb_pll nvidia(P)

```

On this computer I have similar Kernel 2.6.21 r3, on my problematic one is 2.6.21 r4...

Checked kernel configuration around Multimedia devices, I2C, and haven't found any difference...

Any idea?

----------

## ChojinDSL

I've had the same problem with an Avermedia 777 DVB-T Card. 

In the kernel config where the DVB drivers are enabled, there is a option there called something like "load and attach necessary decoder and frontend modules" or something like that. 

I disabled that and selected all the necessary modules by hand. Now all the modules are loaded successfuly and I can scan channels.

----------

